# egg bumps



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Are there any pics of a hen with an egg bump ? I want to see what it looks like. And can you feel the egg ?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Copyrighted by Casey Meanney

Yes, you can feel the egg. It will feel firm. But I don't recommend touching it a lot. Also obviously, be extra gentle.

Here is a picture of my marshmallow's egg bum.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> Copyrighted by Casey Meanney
> 
> Yes, you can feel the egg. It will feel firm. But I don't recommend touching it a lot. Also obviously, be extra gentle.
> 
> Here is a picture of my marshmallow's egg bum.


Ok, Thank you


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

...










What you dont want to see....


----------

